# feeding treats; couple questions



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

i have had my hedgehog a month now and want to start feeding him treats because i was nervous before and i didn't really know what exactly was safe. i saw the list of what fruits and vegetables are safe and not safe so that's awesome but i was curious as to what meats were safe?
also, as far as mealworms, i have tried to feed my hedgehog mealworms but he just sniffs at it and walks away, lol. also, i tried holding up strawberries for him to smell and try but he did the same as with mealworms. i really want him to have treats because i know it's an important part of the diet but i'm just confused as to how to go about getting him to eat them. should i have a separate bowl in his cage that is designated for treats and just let him eat the treats i put in there or do i just need to try a different method of feeding them by hand. i've seen videos and and seen posts about people feeding their hedgies treats out of their hand and i just wonder why he won't eat any. maybe he's just shy? 
thank you to anyone who has any ideas; everyone on here has helped me sooo soo much and i really appreciate it, once i know more about hedgies hopefully i can be a help to other newcomers!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

cooked unseasoned chicken, or turkey mainly, or different baby foods, baby turkey sticks, but just make sure the turkey or chicken is cooked, and no seasonings, as for meal worms, u could cut them in half, then the scent may be stronger, and more appealing to a hedgie! and remember ur hedgie might like alot of treats, or just some, just try a varity of things on the fruit and veggie list and whats listed above, and see what works best for ur hedgie.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have found if i put the mealworms with some kibble...they seem to catch on faster that they are actually food.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

would the mealworms climb out and squirm around all over the place? because the last thing i need is mealworms crawling around everywhere :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You would probably cut them in half before adding them to the kibble. And make sure you only put one or two in the bowl, otherwise if your hedgie decides he likes them and there's a lot in there, he'll just fill up on mealies and not eat much or any of his normal food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't had them crawl out yet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never had problems with mealies crawling out of any dish before, even shallow ones.


----------

